# Organiser Mail sur Ipad



## cathel (30 Mai 2013)

Salut,

J'ai un Ipad depuis peu, avec Mail dessus, et lorsque j'ouvre Mail, il se met automatiquement à la fin de mes mails, ce qui fait que je dois chaque fois remonter tous les mails à la main pour voir les derniers mails reçus.

J'ai été chercher des options de présentation de Mail sur l'Ipad, mais je n'en trouve pas, quelqu'un sait où configurer ça ? ("afficher les mails les plus récents en haut" comme sur l'Imac) ?

merci ;-)

Cathel


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mai 2013)

C'est bizarre. Chez moi les plus récents sont en tête de liste.

Peux-tu me dire ce que tu as comme paramètres dans Réglages > Mails, contacts, calendrier pour la partie mail ?


----------

